#ubuntu-reviews 2010-06-14
<nigelb> nperry: can describe what happens?
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelbabu> dholbach: jono asked me to tell you that the progress bar should link to the cleansweep homepage when clicked on
 * nigelbabu has no clue how its done though
<dholbach> I'll do it later on
<nigelbabu> ok :)
<nigelbabu> how was your conference?
<dholbach> good
<dholbach> quite busy though
<nigelbabu> :)
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-06-15
<dholbach> good morning
<nperry-work> Whats up stream of plymouth?
<nigelbabu> ubuntu
<nperry-work> Really :s
<nigelbabu> I'm 75% sure
<nperry-work> Debain has plymouth in there repo
<nperry-work> Let me check the control file
<nperry-work> Nope, there is an upstream, ubuntu maintain a lot of it
<nigelbabu> its in launchpad right?
<nperry-work> freedesktop :)
<nperry-work> https://bugs.launchpad.net/plymouth
<nigelbabu> ahh
<nigelbabu> ok, so it has an upstream that's not Ubuntu, sorry, I was wrong
<nperry-work> Don't apologise, we both didn't know!
<nigelbabu> :)
<nperry-work> First bug reviewed bug 553745
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 553745 in plymouth (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 2 other projects) "plymouthd crashed with SIGSEGV in ply_event_loop_process_pending_events() (affects: 345) (dups: 59) (heat: 1634)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/553745
<dholbach> nigelbabu: I'm just starting the planning on ubuntu developer week
<dholbach> nigelbabu: care to take a slot for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Prep?
<dholbach> nigelbabu: also we (or pedro_+jcastro or somebody else) could do another session afterwards about patches and how to forward them upstream
<dholbach> so it'd basically be a double session
<nigelbabu> dholbach: can you give me a few days? my laptop died on me
<dholbach> nigelbabu: holy cow - I hope you'll get it up and running again
<nigelbabu> dholbach: I hope so too! I'll be giving it to HP tomorrow, have to see what comes of it :/
 * dholbach hugs nigelbabu
<dholbach> good luck
 * nigelbabu hugs dholbach back
<nperry> re/load
<nperry> *note to self* / comes first :/
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-06-16
<dholbach> good morning
<vish> nigelbabu: hey , a few of the subscriptions are to fix released a bugs, are you aware of this?
<vish> s/a//
<nigelbabu> vish: does it matter?
<vish> nigelbabu: they had been fixed upstream a while ago , why are we subscribed?
<vish> its just an extra count and probably extra work
<nigelbabu> its not extra work
<nigelbabu> its statistics
<nigelbabu> and those fix released are those that were fix released after we were subscribed
<nigelbabu> we now know exactly which bugs went to fix released after the project was started
<vish> nigelbabu: no
<nigelbabu> yes
<vish> wait , let me find the bug
<nigelbabu> It won't subscribe fix released because dholbach and I wrote the code to exclude Fix Released bugs
<vish> hmm , weird then. let me check the bug again.
<vish> nigelbabu: Bug #181788 , was fixed on 23/3 , but when i checked yesterday , it said it was subscribed by Nigel Babu [script?]
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 181788 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 6 other projects) "File chooser not working in current folder (affects: 23) (dups: 5) (heat: 122)" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181788
<vish> nigelbabu: wait i just realized that the file-roller task is open!
 * nigelbabu kicks vish :p
<nigelbabu> haha
<vish> nigelbabu: yea , the file-roller should have been closed ;)
<nigelbabu> not file roller, gtk+
<nigelbabu> wait, both
<vish> nah , the fix was in gtk+
<vish> nigelbabu: hehe , i was thinking something was wrong with the script.. ;)  ..and thought the total count might be lower , but no :(
<nigelbabu> vish: Ha! You wish
<nigelbabu> but, I see a lot of low hanging fruit
<nigelbabu> like bug is already fixed, but was not closed
<nigelbabu> stuff like that
<vish> nigelbabu: yeah, i've been picking those fruits ;p
<nigelbabu> vish: no wonder i don't find many of them these days :D
<vish> nigelbabu: dont worry , you can have all the tough ones ;)
<nigelbabu> haha
<nigelbabu> morning seb128 :)
<seb128> hey nigelbabu
<nigelbabu> BlackZ: when is your dmb meeting/
<nigelbabu> ?
<BlackZ> nigelb: I guess the 22nd of this month
<nigelbabu> okay! I'll try to be there to cheer for ya, since I failed to give you a testimonial
<BlackZ> heh thank you nigelbabu :)
<nigelbabu> :)
<nigelbabu> vish, dholbach:  I think its a good idea to mention like "This patch was reviewed as part of operation cleansweep <link>." just before or just after your comments.  Probably would get more people interested in helping us out
<dholbach> nigelbabu: sounds good - can you add that as a recommendation to the reviewers guide?
<vish> nigelbabu: sounds good
<nigelbabu> yep, sure ;)
<dholbach> nigelbabu: which time regarding UDW would be good for you?
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Prep
<dholbach> do you think you can pick a slot already?
<nigelbabu> dholbach: first slot any day
<dholbach> nigelbabu: care to pick one already, so we can plan the rest around it?
<nigelbabu> dholbach: wednesday first slot is free, so I'll take that one
<dholbach> nigelbabu: : thanks, pencilled you in
<dholbach> (and pedro_ too)
<nigelbabu> ah, thats why you wanted my availability :)
<nigelbabu> I like the sound of shadeslayers session :)
<dholbach> hehe :)
<dholbach> nigelb: http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/704394915/operation-cleansweep-making-progress
<dholbach> jcastro is rocking it
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-06-17
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> morning dholbach :)
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<nigelb> dholbach: would it be too cruel to pull ara's and dpm's leg about yday? :D
 * nigelb plots evil
<dholbach> nigelb: I doubt dpm would care much
<nigelb> dholbach: hm, I'll reserve that for when germany loses then :D
<dholbach> he just cares about his small part of Spain
<dholbach> he's a separatist :)
<dholbach> you must be familiar with the concept of separatism in india :)
<nigelb> oh yes :)
<dholbach> nigelb: let's see what happens :)
<nigelb> haha :)
<daker> vish, Wow 14%
<vish> \o/
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-06-18
<dholbach> good morning
<sizeman> Someone who can help me with a problem?
<nigelb> sizeman: ask away
<sizeman> When I try to use my laptop for watching movies on my TV the picture is like gelly
<nigelb> !support
<ubot4> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<dholbach> sizeman: did you try #ubuntu? or the #ubuntu channel for your country?
<dholbach> we just hang out here and talk about review of patches
<nigelb> The #ubuntu channel or forums should help you better than us
 * dholbach never tried to watch tv using ubuntu
<sizeman> no, I don't find it
<dholbach> sizeman: where are you from?
<sizeman> Sweden
<dholbach> you could try /j #ubuntu
<dholbach> and /j #ubuntu-se
<sizeman> is there a way to search for it?
<dholbach> for what?
<dholbach> channels?
<sizeman> yeah
<dholbach> most IRC clients have a "channels overview"
<sizeman> Ok, i'll check, thank you
<dholbach> and if not, googling   irc ubuntu sweden   should work
<dholbach> rock on
<dholbach> and good luck
<sizeman> thank you
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-06-19
<bobbo> hey guys :)
